# Prices vs SP & Vinyl



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

I've currently been using vinyl for my logos and transfer paper for my colourful designs but I've now realised that I need to improve quality to either plastisol or screen printing.

The plastisol I can press in house as and when I get an order (preferred) but with screen printing i'd have to order stock (expensive!) 

Soooooo plastisol is my preferred option but how much are plastisol transfers, both single colour logo (fairly small) across a t-shirt and larger images with various colours up to a3 size compared to screen printing? I hear quality is similar.

Help!


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

GregStarz said:


> I've currently been using vinyl for my logos and transfer paper for my colourful designs but I've now realised that I need to improve quality to either plastisol or screen printing.
> 
> The plastisol I can press in house as and when I get an order (preferred) but with screen printing i'd have to order stock (expensive!)
> 
> ...


Plastisol is used in screen printing. Whether it be screen printed garments or screen printed transfers heat pressed on garment. I take it when you say "plastisol is my preferred option..." you are referring transfers being your preferred option over? Vinyl or screen printing? What you need to do is compare what your transfer supplier prices are and what a local contract screen printer would charge you.


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

That's exactly what I'm doing but what I mean is, if I get them already made externally screen printed then I have to hold stock and hope I sell them all whereas if I use plastisol and heat press in house I can keep the transfers and press when I get an order.

I just wanted ideas on how much plastisol transfers will be for me


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is a pretty comprehensive list of plastisol transfer companies that Wormil put together. Many will have price lists on their site. 

Custom Plastisol Transfer Vendors-Wormil List


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Using t-shirts for example since you didn't specify what you would be printing on. If you screen print you will have t-shirts in stock already printed to get out the door. If you go the transfer route you will need to have your transfers and still have the t-shirts on hand in order put the product out the door. The benefit of the transfer is, if the design isn't selling you can always put a different design on the blank t-shirts you have on hand. Hard to put another design on the t-shirts if they are already printed. Transfers can also be expensive if you are just doing a few.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

GregStarz said:


> ...how much are plastisol transfers, both single colour logo (fairly small) across a t-shirt and larger images with various colours up to a3 size compared to screen printing? I hear quality is similar.
> 
> Help!


Pricing is all over the place, you'll have to contact vendors to get their pricing. Look through this forum and take note of which companies are mentioned the most often, that will be a clue on who to contact first.


----------

